# Old school attempt at ViAS....



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

There's nothing new under the sun. Am guessing this one doesn't stop quite as well.... ;-)


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

The Giant Propel is very similar to that design.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Specialized is like Apple or Rolex, always nothing new under the sun except mastering the art of selling it.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

Devastazione said:


> Specialized is like Apple or Rolex, always nothing new under the sun except mastering the art of selling it.


There's that, but the genius often isn't in coming up with an idea, but in recognizing the way to make its application practical.

People or companies that come up with new products often don't have the business savvy to bring them to market.
Sometimes smart R&D is letting someone else making the mistakes, and blow their development money, out on the bleeding edge... then learning from their mistakes and doing better job on execution.

A great idea isn't a great idea until the right person to make it work comes along.


----------

